# code violation fines



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

do any of the jurisdictions you work in fine contractors for code violations when caught during the inspection (in anyway, a direct or indirect fine)? even if it is just charging for a second inspection after the violation is corrected?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

A fine and charge to come back and re-inspect are two different things.

If an inspection agency has to come back and reinspect because I didn't get it right the first time would not surprise or concern me.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

flyboy said:


> A fine and charge to come back and re-inspect are two different things.
> 
> If an inspection agency has to come back and reinspect because I didn't get it right the first time would not surprise or concern me.


i'm asking if you have to pay for the second inspection, close enough to a fine for me (costing money because of non-compliance)


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's just a reinspection fee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> i'm asking if you have to pay for the second inspection, close enough to a fine for me (costing money because of non-compliance)


Why should a reinspection be free? 

You brought the guy out more than once...


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

We used to get free re-inspections. Now it's $50 per.

I used to be able to piss off the inspectors when they gave me the run-around. I'd have something inspected and they wouldn't note it, then come back on the final and say "oh you never got this part inspected" etc etc, so I would schedule piddly things and get them out a bunch of times. "Just inspect the dryer circuit." "Just inspect the bathroom fan." Guess those days are over.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I used to be able to piss off the inspectors ,,, Guess those days are over.


You mean it's time to act like an adult and not a man-child on the job now?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> You mean it's time to act like an adult and not a man-child on the job now?


Let’s not go that far... I can still bring them out to the bad parts of town late afternoon on a Friday!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Some towns here have reinpsection fees but if you know the inspector, he will let it go.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why should a reinspection be free?
> 
> You brought the guy out more than once...



i agree it shouldn't, i want there to be. it incentives doing things right, instead of incentivising trying to get away with things and if the inspector catches it then we'll change it.

i think they should charge more for re-inspections, and do more thorough inspections because they found something wrong


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> i agree it shouldn't, i want there to be. it incentives doing things right, instead of incentivising trying to get away with things and if the inspector catches it then we'll change it.
> 
> i think they should charge more for re-inspections, and do more thorough inspections because they found something wrong


I can see that to a degree.

If a mistake is made and it is just a code issue is one thing but the guys that know it's wrong to start with a try to get away with hack work should have a penalty.

I have never been in favor of cutting corners.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

There are re inspection fees for non compliance , but usually
that fee would be for the 3rd trip.

I believe (for the most part) the original reinspection
is not charged for. I'm not positive. I think varies 
building dept to building dept which we have hundreds 
of in NE Ohio.

Fines? Yes. Start a job without permits...they will beam 
you up.
Work without registering...registration fee is doubled.

They will also reward whistle blowers who rat out
people from PA crossing into Ohio and doing electrical work
(who aren't in compliance with state licensing and/or local
registration. I know several inspectors salivating at this issue.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone ever been dinged by OSHA? 
Have a gander:
https://www.oshaeducationcenter.com/articles/2018-osha-fine-increases.aspx


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

​


joebanana said:


> Anyone ever been dinged by OSHA?
> Have a gander:
> https://www.oshaeducationcenter.com/articles/2018-osha-fine-increases.aspx


Summit County..

A builder I used to work for and had 
several new trades on the job to include the EC.

Someone tipped off OSHA on their large residential 
project , which I heard through the grapevine Builder
was saying he thought it was me - but it wasn't.

Various trades were gigged...

Carpenter got the brunt of it...large fine reduced to 
a lower $14,000.00 for not having stairwell holes 
covered and/or cat walks didn't have any railings.

Carpenter told me this himself. He said the EC got 
gigged for ground prongs missing on extension cords
allegedly ones he didn't even own and panel cover 
was off.

I guess the boogeyman only exists in Ohio ..errrrrr.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

We have never had a re-inspection. When we have received notice of non compliance, calling the inspector to tell them that it has been corrected has been enough. Sent photos once I think.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

mitch65 said:


> We have never had a re-inspection. When we have received notice of non compliance, calling the inspector to tell them that it has been corrected has been enough. Sent photos once I think.


Never had a reinspection? 
Could it be it's cause it's too damn expensive to
keep having to "fly in" inspectors up in that tundra?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

lighterup said:


> Never had a reinspection?
> Could it be it's cause it's too damn expensive to
> keep having to "fly in" inspectors up in that tundra?


Rental dog sleds ARE cost prohibitive


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> do any of the jurisdictions you work in fine contractors for code violations when caught during the inspection (in anyway, a direct or indirect fine)? even if it is just charging for a second inspection after the violation is corrected?


My base fee is nothing less than $100 for small jobs. Single family dwellings up to triplex is $250 with a service and includes a fire alarm system if installed, without a service is $200, this includes the rough, the final, and a utility cut card if needed. If you fail a rough or final it is $125 for each additional visit. If I miss something on one visit and see it on a re-inspection I may waive the fee depending on if I should have seen it on the last visit or not.

I will say I do not tell you how to fix it, I will explain the requirements of the code and or give you a code citation but I am not a design professional and as such I will not give advice on how to do it.



Wiresmith said:


> i agree it shouldn't, i want there to be. it incentives doing things right, instead of incentivising trying to get away with things and if the inspector catches it then we'll change it.
> 
> i think they should charge more for re-inspections, and do more thorough inspections because they found something wrong


I do very thorough inspections and fail it if it isn't correct. Not all inspectors in my area do because PA system is basically you pick and hire your own inspector, not all places are that way but a lot are. If you are too tough they will find a guy that will pass it. I have had many contractors stop using me because of it.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

pudge565 thanks for being thorough, state inspectors around here aren't even thorough they overlook things in plain sight. i think they are just untrained, but either way a-lot gets missed


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Wiresmith said:


> pudge565 thanks for being thorough, state inspectors around here aren't even thorough they overlook things in plain sight. i think they are just untrained, but either way a-lot gets missed


Same here.

Not always but once in a while one can tell a person
was hired as a "quota fill" rather than based on merit
and expertise as an inspector. 

Usually the bigger cities you see this.


----------

